# E bay finds



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok O people and Marx collectors.


Check out this sellers stuff. I think some here might find some of it interesting.

She says that shes selling her late husbands stuff and has had help from a knowledgeable person. 

Though I guess that person didn't know that this Santa Fee is a Marx.
99 cents start.

Look at her other stuff maybe you can pick up a deal.:thumbsup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/SANTA-FE-DIESEL...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a06bef896

She also has a couple Marx Santa Fe passenger cars. 99 cents start

A 1666 Marx steam engine and some Lionel too.

I do not know this seller and am not going to profit in any way.

Just trying to help out.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the lead, Ed. I didn't see any S scale in her stuff---perhaps I was too late.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Thanks for the lead, Ed. I didn't see any S scale in her stuff---perhaps I was too late.


No she didn't have any S.
I forgot that your the only one who has S but no O.
I will go back and edit.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder which of her auctions you are watching Big Ed?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hmm, I wonder which of her auctions you are watching Big Ed?


I don't want that Blue Jersey central. Unless I can steal it from her at a low price.
She does have some interesting Marx for the Marx collectors.

Thats how I found her though, in my daily search of new CNJ RR items.

I just went back to look at some of her stuff and it looks like she took some off auction. I wonder why?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe she read your posts about her...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check these out O,G & S(?) people.:thumbsup:

A bit expensive, but would look good riding the rails on your car, or mounted to a building.:thumbsup:

They have more then CNJ, check them out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll pass; I have a source for AF drumheads. THanks for pointing it out, though!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright ... I'll admit cluelessness ... did (or do) real trains have lighted logos like this on their front? Is purpose purely for name & company logo recognition?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Any one have a little extra cash?*



http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Post-War-L...977060?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa5b97e64

Read the questions on this one he has been offered 40 grand!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap, Batman !!!!  That's some serious collector's item!

Makes you wonder if some minimum-wage worker-type in the Lionel factory today has taken a barrel car or something like that, and painted it prototype Alien Green, then set aside for safe keeping. Hold on to that for 50 years, and he's lookin' at quite the retirement-fund nest egg, huh?

Could be your retirement fund, too, there ... Mr. Alien Green!!!

Fun stuff, Ed ... thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Holy crap, Batman !!!!  That's some serious collector's item!
> 
> Makes you wonder if some minimum-wage worker-type in the Lionel factory today has taken a barrel car or something like that, and painted it prototype Alien Green, then set aside for safe keeping. Hold on to that for 50 years, and he's lookin' at quite the retirement-fund nest egg, huh?
> 
> ...


I am bidding on a normal yellow one, right now.

IT WOULD LOOK GOOD IN ALIEN GREEN!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

20 mins to go and the bid went above my $56.56 max.
Oh well....back to watching.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm thinking that, for $85,000, you should be able to get a used, real-life crane in decent condition. Of course, you do have to take shipping costs into account when choosing between the two.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is listed as Lionel but I can't find any info on it.
What do you think it is? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Train-Engine-Tender-Silver-Bullet-/260686894326?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb22654f6


Engine #356?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> This is listed as Lionel but I can't find any info on it.
> What do you think it is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Train-Engine-Tender-Silver-Bullet-/260686894326?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb22654f6
> ...


Hehehe, I think you already know what it is Ed :laugh:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=41180&postcount=50

American Flyer Silver Bullet...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that what it is?

Start an American Flyer bidding frenzy?:laugh:

Would that be S?

Not a bad price. And since it is listed as Lionel, the Flyer guys won't see it.
Might be less bidding on it.


You can pickup some great "steal" deals that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

thats quite a lot of pretty penny's for that there crane. A bit to many pretty pennys for me though (seems very expensive for a crane that sold as a mrsp of $200) I found some details on the crane
The Burro Crane No. 3360 must have caused some Lionel design engineer some sleepless nights. Not only would this unit move itself along the track, but it used a clever clutch system to swivel around while it was moving and track trips to reverse direction. The lever on the side of the unit that reverses the unit can be operated by hand or by use of these track trips. Only one track trip came with the original unit but Lionel offered additional ones through their service stations (Part No. 3360-125). This unit was available for two years beginning in 1956, and came with solid couplers.
info ^ provided by 
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3360_burro_crane_unit.htm

First introduced in 1956, the classic #3360 Burro Crane returns with a rotating cab and manually controlled hooks. It is part of Lionel's Postwar Celebration Series, remakes of some of Lionel's most popular postwar items in nice PWC pacakaging. It features Forward and reverse operation, Rotating cab, Manually controlled boom and winch, Fixed couplers, Powerful Pullmor motor, Metal frame, Postwar plaque and packaging. It has a Minimum Curve 0-27, and measures 5 3/8 inches in length.

The Trainz SKU for this item is P11398614.

Condition: New
TCA Grade: C-10
Original Box: Yes
Manufacturer: Lionel
Model Number: 6-28414
Scale/Era: O Modern
Model Type: Motorized Units
Road Name: LIONEL LINES
Years Manufactured: 2006-2006

The Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (M.S.R.P) for this item is $159.99.


Price: $159.99 

Info provided by ^
http://www.trainz.com/p-188291-lionel-6-28414-3360-pwc-operating-burro-crane.aspx
also found on ebay a listing for a yellow one
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUCTION-Lionel-...=360308862480&ps=63&clkid=4680573240859664621
if you were to ask me i'd say that it is a normal crane car not a prototype painted brown.
just my 2 cents
(only 8499998 more pennys to go to get that crane car)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It sure is not worth 85 grand to me!

My max will be about $60 bucks for the yellow one. 
Cool little crane.:thumbsup:


Lionel reissued this crane as # 28414 in 2006. The crane # is still 3360.
Also #18402 in 1988.

I have seen Lionel #28422 green Pennsylvania Burro too.
And a gray #18405 Santa Fe ATSF burro too.

I am after an original from the 50's for my $60 bucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What a deal.
Hmmmm


http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-POSTWAR-...592554?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f0445562a


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

HOLY @%^#. That is one heck of alot of O scale trains :O
I think i am going to have to get a better paying job.:laugh:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

That, or move in with Tman or big ed


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> What a deal.
> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-POSTWAR-...592554?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f0445562a


Looks like one of those "You bought it, now get your stuff outta my basement!" sales!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Looks like one of those "You bought it, now get your stuff outta my basement!" sales!


I would have to build another basement!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another? $80,000

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-POSTWAR-TOY-TRAIN-COMPLETE-COLLECTION-1945-1969-/370443862772?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item56402cc2f4

Check out his other items...all total over $500,000!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1920s-Lionel-403-Standard-Gauge-Passenger-Set-OBs-/110620506729?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c17efa69

hurry only $5750.00


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

thats a good price considering how rare and how good of a condition that train is in and it has all original boxs in good condition.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

$16,000 actually seems fair for that setup. Probably that much in equipment, not to mention hundreds of hours work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking stuff, that standard gauge. Pricey though, huh? I hope Santa's investment portfolio brought in some decent dividends for the old man this year!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Go for it ED! Offer them 4900 with free shipping!
Then go buy the wife a new car, Quick!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i cant believe I'm saying this but 


WHY CANT I BE O SCALE :'(


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

modeltrainhead said:


> i cant believe I'm saying this but
> 
> 
> WHY CANT I BE O SCALE :'(


The set that Ed posted is actually Standard Scale, which lays size-wize between O Scale and G Scale...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

think he would take 20 grand?


BIG ED'S TRAIN STORE?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Current-eBay-store-LIONEL-TOY-TRAIN-PARTS-Inventory-/320629916733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa708443d


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It'd cost you $10 grand just to have someone organize and inventory it all for you.

Nice stuff, but a bit chaotic in all those containers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lionel V? $1500?
Bakelite

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-RARE-TYP...524014?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item41560c58ee


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to rush right out and pay $1500 for a transformer... NOT!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm going to rush right out and pay $1500 for a transformer... NOT!




:laugh: but it is " RARE"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like my steak rare, I like my transformers working and reasonably priced.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like my steak rare, I like my transformers working and reasonably priced.



John,

123 pieces of O.

Shipping high $22 but the bid is low $11.50.

Worth watching, for you?

Item #150630637434

Link probably won't work,
http://cgi.ebay.com/150630637434?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570.l2736%26_nkw%3D150630637434%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The price will shoot up in the last hour, or indeed in the last minute! 

I'll put a snipe in on it, maybe I'll get lucky?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one for the tank enthusiasts.

Says 1/87 scale S gauge.

Die-cast metal some are missing a few parts. not a bad price right now, good loads for the RR?

http://cgi.ebay.com/300576038066?ru...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=300576038066&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow.... for the TRUE COLLECTOR.

look what I found on e bay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KTM-No-301-8000-Gal-Single-Dome-Tank-Car-O-Scale-Brass-Import-TRUCKS-/300614889590?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item45fe0b3076


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Must be for collectors, no couplers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a find, but heard this on the radio today.

Someone won a floor safe on e bay for a winning bid of $103.78.
(Somewhere around that....close.)

Well the winner got the safe and opened it,
Inside was 26,000 bucks cash!

The seller wanted it back.:laugh: DUH.....:retard:

It was determined the it was a case of finders/keepers.:thumbsup:

If I ever sold a safe, I KNOW I WOULD HAVE OPENED IT FIRST!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Two words:

Geraldo Rivera

(We'll see who remembers that little tie-in ...)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Two words:
> 
> Geraldo Rivera
> 
> (We'll see who remembers that little tie-in ...)



three words:

"Al Capone's vault?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bingo!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone looking for HO Mantua's?
Some of these look in good shape.
This seller also Has some Flyers don't know if you Flyer guys would be interested in.
Has a couple oddball O gauge too.

Check him out if you want.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/njestateliq/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Resurrecting your ancient threads?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Resurrecting your ancient threads?


This was the original e bay thread, then a new admin decided to start another SAME one.:retard:

This seller has some trains I thought would be of interest to some.
So this was the proper place to post.:smokin:

For the Mantu enthusiast the locomotives look in great shape.
There are some flyers and one old Ives for sale too.

One homemade O gauge I am watching, looks like it was built on a gang car chassis.
Has some O gauge trolleys too, someone was asking about them not too long ago.

I just thought someone might be interested in something. :dunno:


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

look at this great deal I found! someone should bid on it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251418970355?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have to watch that seller you know? 

I guess no one likes the Mantua's in the one I posted?
Or the others? :dunno:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked the trolleys but not what I'm looking for at the moment! I can't tell you my eBay stuff yet, I know big ed he'll bid um up. Hopefully I'm not on his list!


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So I was looking around eBay and I happened across this boxcar...the boxcar is not the interesting part. Check out the lady holding it, she is wearing lingerie! Now that is how you sell trains! :cheeky4:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exactrail-WP-Western-Pacific-60-Greenville-Double-Door-High-Cube-Boxcar-/251415862587?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a898d9d3b

and here is another item they have for sale. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Northern-Pacific-Passenger-Train-set-with-sound-lighted-interiors-6pcs-/251415915116?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a898e6a6c


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I've seen guys do that with harley parts. If I did that in my auctions, I'd have to add the note: comes with wife


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

You know, I've been married so long, I'd probably never have noticed anything but the box car in the hands if you hadn't pointed it out to me. That is pathetisad on my part for sure.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

DA Cookie said:


> You know, I've been married so long, I'd probably never have noticed anything but the box car in the hands if you hadn't pointed it out to me. That is pathetisad on my part for sure.


Don't feel bad...it took me a bit to notice myself.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Shades of the Mustang Ranch. The IRS should have tried that since they couldn't sell anything else. Ha! Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Here we go with that Mustang Ranch thing agan.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MARX MEN 3 hours left no bids.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-TWO-...278822?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c3af5e926

It is listed as Lionel. Look at the couplers I think it is Marx.
I can't find any info on Marx operating cattle cars?

I thought maybe a Marx man would like these.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yep, did some googling and it's marx


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like, manual operated. Push th leaver cow pops out. Typical marx. And the scissor couplers give it away. I still like that design on he couplers. Works great. Easy to use.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

I picked up a Broadway limited Ge ac6000 dcc paragon2 sound
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301066065423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and some CP coal cars and some box cars.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161193018188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151206025484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I also picked up two other prime movers a sw1200 and a gp 38
Anyone have a line on some nice dash 8s in CP or CN


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, now you need some coal and freight! My deals bid up way to much at the last minute to be considered deals.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

I dunno if these are deals but i liked the units and was willing to pay what was asked.

once the cars get here I will be making some loads I have some crushed real coal glued on foam blocks.


----------



## CGW121 (Dec 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> MARX MEN 3 hours left no bids.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-TWO-...278822?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c3af5e926
> 
> ...


I had Marx as a kid and those are Marx couplers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CGW121 said:


> I had Marx as a kid and those are Marx couplers.


Well no one bought them.
For the price if you had the bodies and needed the frames, I think they were worth the $2.99 even with the $6 whatever shipping.

I almost was going to put a bid in. 

Just what I need MORE trains. And I don't run Marx though I have a few.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Purrrfect for Gunrunners club. Coin operated trains, looks like O.
Put some wheels on it and bring it to your shows?
$2000, and it is York, Pa.
I bet he would take less.
Harry have room for it?
Check it out,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Commerical-...338739?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20e3796af3


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What profitable fun that could be!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, somewhere on this fourm someone had coin operated trains! Can't remember where. It was cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm checking on space in the trailer coming back!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, somewhere on this fourm someone had coin operated trains! Can't remember where. It was cool.


Right here,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23468&highlight=COIN+OPERATED+TRAIN


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CNJ 4-2-4T Inspection Steam Engine.
HO, never saw one of these for sale asking $599.95!

Unusual. Though too much for me to throw away.:thumbsup:
Maybe the price will go down? I am watching along with others hoping the same thing.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Neat. Looks like a real collectors item.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's an interesting locomotive, never saw anything like that!


----------

